# Yorkshire jokes, see we can laugh at ourselfs.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Translation available for non Yorkshire folk. 

>> Ee bah goom!
>> 
>> Yorkshire man takes his cat to the vet.
>> Yorkshireman: "Ayup, lad, I need to talk to thee about me cat."
>> Vet: "Is it a tom?"
>> Yorkshireman: "Nay, I've browt it wi' us."
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> A Yorkshireman's dog dies and as it was a favourite pet he decides to 
>> have a gold statue made by a jeweller to remember the dog by.
>> Yorkshireman: "Can tha mek us a gold statue of yon dog?"
>> Jeweller: "Do you want it 18 carat?"
>> Yorkshireman: "Nay... I want it chewin' a bone yer daft bugger!"
>> 
>> 
>> Bloke from Barnsley with a sore arsehole asks chemist "Nah then lad, 
>> does tha sell arse cream?"
>> Chemist replies "Aye, Magnum or Cornetto?"
>>


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: 
The golden oldies.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I handn,t hear the first 2. Thanks Ray
Phill


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

My uncle from Bozer (Bolsover for them as don't know) started playing golf, and though he was only a labourer he found his skill placed him with some very highbrow folk
He was invited to play in a golf tournament for his local Labour Club against a Conservative Club down t'south

A well known Tory MP, attempting to patronise him, commented as he teed off.

"Nice Tee shot there"

To which my uncle replies

"arr, t'missus gorrit for me off Chesterfield market"


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

What a refreshing change to be able to laugh at this type of joke, without the you are not allowed to do it brigade.


----------

